# Traditional Danish Tie Shawl



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It hasn't been washed and blocked yet, 

I don't have ties made ...

Using a cell phone to take pictures .... with the sun going down (it's much more pink in the pictures, in real life it is a brown/green tone with highlights of burgandy)

All the yarn is my hand spun, some of it I dyed, other fiber in it were purchased dyed, and yet other parts, I carded different colors together...

Without further adieu ...here it is:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh wow! Stunning. Great colors. 
I really like how the colors carry through it.

ps:I think you need a nice new digital camera...


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

WOW! I don't have any reference point for size, but what a lot of work that was. I love the way the colors flow, and the angle the stitches make. It's similiar in shape to the farose style shawls, but obviously knit in a different manner. Congratulations-it's beautiful and should keep you warm in style.
betty


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

it really looks like ribbon colors
i have never made a shawl before but i i have more practice with my spindle, i'm planning to make one too.

i see that at the top it looks like the edges are drawn together. is this intentionally for better fit? and if so, how did you do it?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Very pretty, Cyndi!!
-Catherine


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very nice. It reminds me of butterfly wings.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks all! It's pretty heavy and will keep me plenty warm.

It's long enough that it covers my bum. The sides are long enough that it wraps around this chubby body and ties in back (leaving my hands free.

GAM, I purchased a wonderful camera last fall. Had it at DD's house when she moved. Somehow it got boxed up by her roommate and never seen again.... Can't afford a camera at this time ... unemployed and all.

The last picture shows the colors their truest.

The pattern was from the Spring 2008 Spin-Off


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Beautiful work and I love the colors. You'll be ready as soon as cool weather comes back. Thanks for sharing and inspiring.

Ann


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I got to see Cyndi model the shawl. It's a lot prettier in person!! It's so cool (warm?) as it wraps around the body, thereby keeping your sides warm and not so flappy that it gets in your way and allows you to use your hands. I'm actually thinking of adding something like this to my list of things to do!! It would be great even for stash remnants!!
Catherine


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

it's beautiful!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful! I started one last fall... I know another UFO.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I really like that!


----------

